# Salt Bin



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone ever order from Saltbin.com? They are an advertiser on this site. Any comments? Anyone know what they are charging per ton? Yes, I filled out a contact form but just asking while I wait for them to reply.


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

The prices are---per ton 100 ton minimum. Comes in by railcar.

Contact me regarding the areas below 

St. Louis Area
Kansas City Area
Chicago Heights,IL
Bensonville, IL
Detroit MI Area

Rick
314-614-2100
ASI Management


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Rate for mpls, mn?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

what happens after the rail car gets there? you go with a few trucks to pick it up/ do they load you? how does it work?

any one hear from advantage?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Good question how do you unload a rail car ??

Plus i have to pay $13,700.00 to a company ive never heard of and can expect salt in about 6 weeks!


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

Superior L & L;589686 said:


> Good question how do you unload a rail car ??
> 
> Plus i have to pay $13,700.00 to a company ive never heard of and can expect salt in about 6 weeks!


I would assume for $137 a ton they would unload the railcars into your trucks. I under stand your concern for prepaying for salt to be delivered at a later date with a company you have never done business with. Two weeks ago I had the same problem and had to prepay for 140 ton with a different company that I also had never done business with, fortunately the salt arrived as promised.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

big pusher;589805 said:


> I would assume for $137 a ton they would unload the railcars into your trucks. I under stand your concern for prepaying for salt to be delivered at a later date with a company you have never done business with. Two weeks ago I had the same problem and had to prepay for 140 ton with a different company that I also had never done business with, fortunately the salt arrived as promised.


i would hope the price is unloaded into your trucks but who knows

how close does the train get to you it still cost $4/ton min to have it brought to my pile from where they unload the trains here if you have to pick it up farther away it could be much higher

you cant just unload a train car on a moments notice either, it may sit on the car for a while especially around here the rails get kinda bogged down with corn in about a few weeks


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Yes when the salt is loaded into the rail car at the mine you will receive a tracking number so you can see when they will arrive at your city, and when they get there you would have to have trucks waiting to haul it. We off load the rail car right into your trucks. The rail company gives you two days to unload the cars, after that they will charge you.

Rick
314-614-2100
ASI Management


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

rnblase;589838 said:


> Yes when the salt is loaded into the rail car at the mine you will receive a tracking number so you can see when they will arrive at your city, and when they get there you would have to have trucks waiting to haul it. We off load the rail car right into your trucks. The rail company gives you two days to unload the cars, after that they will charge you.
> 
> Rick
> 314-614-2100
> ASI Management


who pays to have it unloaded


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

*Offloading Question*

Depending on what terminal you pickup your salt, we capable of unloading 5 to 20 cars a day.

Chicago Heights = 5 to 7 cars a day.

St. Louis = 20 cars a day.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

so is that unload/ reload price included ? so all i would have to do is truck it?


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

*Salt to Minneapolis*

We can get the salt to Minneapolis but we don't have an offloading company there to get it off the train. If you can off load it I can get you salt.

Rick
SaltBin.com
ASI Management


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

To answer some of the questions here, I spoke with Rick from Saltbin.com and here is what he told me..
Salt is X amount per ton to my area PLUS unloading fees. He said those fees are usually $5-$10 per ton, but he has seen as high as $15. You must have your trucks there.

This is NOT regular rock salt like you are used to, it is solar salt which is much finer, almost like powder, with some small chunks in it. I explained to Rick that I have used this salt before and while it works great (due to the increased surface area of the material), it goes through the salter A LOT faster. And boys, I mean A LOT faster. I have a customers parking lot that takes 10 bags per salting and I know how fast to go through the lot to get it all covered with a little extra. With this solar salt I drove my usual speed and was out after only covering about 25% of the lot! This stuff just flows through like you would not believe. Like I said, it does work great, if you really can cut back your flow, or drive like a wild man while salting.

Rick was very pleasant to talk to and was confident he could deliver the salt.


----------



## GFX (Sep 6, 2005)

Ipushsnow;590251 said:


> To answer some of the questions here, I spoke with Rick from Saltbin.com and here is what he told me..
> Salt is X amount per ton to my area PLUS unloading fees. He said those fees are usually $5-$10 per ton, but he has seen as high as $15. You must have your trucks there.
> 
> This is NOT regular rock salt like you are used to, it is solar salt which is much finer, almost like powder, with some small chunks in it. I explained to Rick that I have used this salt before and while it works great (due to the increased surface area of the material), it goes through the salter A LOT faster. And boys, I mean A LOT faster. I have a customers parking lot that takes 10 bags per salting and I know how fast to go through the lot to get it all covered with a little extra. With this solar salt I drove my usual speed and was out after only covering about 25% of the lot! This stuff just flows through like you would not believe. Like I said, it does work great, if you really can cut back your flow, or drive like a wild man while salting.
> ...


And what was the cost to Milwaukee?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

with the high cost, i dont think i want any thing that "flows" i want it to drip.....


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Milwaukee is $125 per ton.
Rick
ASI Management / SaltBin.com


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Ipushsnow;590251 said:


> This is NOT regular rock salt like you are used to, it is solar salt which is much finer, almost like powder, with some small chunks in it. I explained to Rick that I have used this salt before and while it works great (due to the increased surface area of the material), it goes through the salter A LOT faster. And boys, I mean A LOT faster. I have a customers parking lot that takes 10 bags per salting and I know how fast to go through the lot to get it all covered with a little extra. With this solar salt I drove my usual speed and was out after only covering about 25% of the lot! This stuff just flows through like you would not believe.


Don't need to worry about the muni's gobbling it up..............it won't meet anyones spec.

But hey, it's still salt right.


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

The price of the unloading the rail cars is included.
Rick


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

*We have plenty of salt.*

We can get as many tons as you need, the only things is it takes 4 to 6 weeks to receive the salt via rail, but if you plan accordingly you will have salt for the entire winter.

As of right now we have over 2,000,000 ton mined.

Thanks
Rick
ASI Management


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

so much for the "salt shortage" they claimed about, some ppl are getting rich here, and its not me


----------



## MetroTurf (Oct 26, 2006)

Rick I am in Marshall, MO. In between Stl and KC on I70. Will you sell by the truck load for me to have it shipped here? If so do I still have to meet the 100 ton minimum?


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

Call around kc. You can find salt for around 70 a ton. 30 ton min i think


----------

